# Score this Uintas Bull



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Score this Bull still alive in the Uintas. I am estimating 310 even though missing a 6 on the one side and the little kicker on the 6 side.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Score this General Season Bull*

310? Are you mad? Look at the 4ths! His fronts come out to his nose! 3rds outside the main frame..easy 343


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Score this General Season Bull*

Very unique!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Score this General Season Bull*



wapiti67 said:


> 310? Are you mad? Look at the 4ths! His fronts come out to his nose! 3rds outside the main frame..easy 343


All I know is he is one hell of a solid bull but considering he has that little 6 and no 6 on the other side it cuts out a good 30-60 points. His spears are phenomenal! These bulls are not supposed to be on any bull units...but they are!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Score this General Season Bull*

He is a very cool bull and certainly unique, but I think 310 is generous. Tiny and short 1's, 2's and 3's and no 6's. Ridiculously long 4th's. Hard to say for sure as it is so unique, but I will say 265. Let me know when you get a tape on him!

I just looked again...1-3 are better than I first thought----299-7/8". I certainly would not hesitate to pull the trigger.

By general season bull...there is no such thing for a live bull, do you mean open bull area?


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Score this General Season Bull*



Huge29 said:


> He is a very cool bull and certainly unique, but I think 310 is generous. Tiny and short 1's, 2's and 3's and no 6's. Ridiculously long 4th's. Hard to say for sure as it is so unique, but I will say 265. Let me know when you get a tape on him!
> 
> I just looked again...1-3 are better than I first thought----299-7/8". I certainly would not hesitate to pull the trigger.
> 
> By general season bull...there is no such thing for a live bull, do you mean open bull area?


Yes he is in an open bull area, Uintas to be exact. Yeah his 1's, 2's and 3's are not bad either.

Modified topic subject accordingly.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You are generous with the info, so let me make sure it is worth your time and provide me with the GPS coordinates so that I can use my new digital measuring tape and make sure that he is big enough for you. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Definitely 340


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

320


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice bull YH, hopefully he'll stick around for your surprise. Skeet


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

killer bull man, I wouldn't worry about score, I'd worry about getting him on the ground! Looking forward to pictures with actual measurements


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Width, beam length, and mass are the primary contibuters, plus he'll be scored as a 5 x 5. Approx 16" on the brow tines and 3rd's, 20ish on the 4th's. He'll go around 315 or so.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> Score this Bull still alive in the Uintas.


if the bull is still alive, then the score is:

Bull - 1
hunters - 0


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

335-340


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I can't believe "score bull" and "uintas" are even in the same sentence!

Worry about measuring him when he is in your garage! Good luck!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Those are some of the longest 4ths I've ever seen! Good luck!


----------



## sdchargers (Aug 29, 2011)

PBH said:


> Yahtahay said:
> 
> 
> > Score this Bull still alive in the Uintas.
> ...


+1


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I think those super wide angle lenses on some trail cams are distorting the image a ton. I don't believe he'll be any where as big as some have said here. Definitely an incredible bull no matter the score. 310 is possible but I wouldn't go any further than that 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Heres another bull I'm thinking goes around 320 or so, only bad thing is he's 4 miles in.










And quite honestly after looking at the original bull pic I'm guessing he goes 330 +/- 10. Those 4ths are ungodly!

Getting excited man! Here's a few pics of some cream puff bulls freshly mudded up from a wallow 20 yards away.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thats cool man, looks like youve found a good spot


----------

